# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Remembering incredible detail in dreams

## TheSkies

When I remember dreams, I remember the places more vividly than actions. For example, I had a dream once where I cannot remember all of my actions in the dream (ie what I said and what I did) but I can remember that the floor was the dark red office carpet and the exact layout of the building I was in. At the time I could also remember what people were wearing and what their hair was doing. Obviously with time my memory has faded but at the time all the 'details' were crystal clear.

Has/does anyone else experience(d) this? I'm just interested in how other people remember dreams. Maybe how you remember is related to 'personality type' (as described by Jung, Myers and others)

----------


## Puffin

I seem to be able to recount enormous amounts of detail regarding scenery and locations, but not as much in terms of DCs' appearances. I know basically what they looked like - if a DC I tried to summon appeared "off", I'd be able to tell, but I don't usually remember what they're wearing unless it was something easy to remember like jeans or a t-shirt.

----------


## Solarflare

I agree, i remember what the place looked like more than what i did.

----------


## Marm

Yes all my lucid dreams are astonishingly vivid, kind of like watching a super HD movie. I can pick out extraordinary details such as tiny creases on someone's clothes or the colour of their irises in their eyes. I suppose if you are the sort of person that likes visualising or imagining things then your subconscious can create dreams of meticulous details.

----------


## TheSkies

I'm not just talking about lucid dreams, I'm talking about any dream I remember. I'm not sure if you could say I enjoy visualising things, but I'm very observant and like things to be exact. And thanks for sharing youre thoughts/experiences.

----------


## Marm

Ah yes I forgot about that. Being observant does contribute a lot towards having very clear and vivid dreams. In a sense, you're giving the subconscious more information to work with.

----------


## TheSkies

What about people too though? Places are (usually) constant but people change. I had a dream last night where I remember how many people were in each room and the faces of some of these people (random DCs). However, the one lucid dream I have had seemed grainy, as if in the twilight. Is it possible that the 'brain power' used is the same but because I am not aware of the dream, my brain fills in the details instead of dedicating all the 'processing' to not waking up?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I tend to have a hard time remembering faces, upon waking. Most of my dreams are _extremely_ vivid, but I tend to forget faces, unless they are of someone who really made an impression, during the dream.

----------


## dreamcatcher81

This is very true it is almost effortless to remember the dream environment we were exploring, street, house , time of day etc. namaste

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

I remember dreams the same way. Often when I wake up and try to recall them I will know that I was in a place for a long time, but have no idea what I was doing there or why it took so long. However, I'll remember the environment extremely well. I'll often sometimes just "know" things about my environment. Like, if I was in a random house, I might know that it's my friend's house, even though it has no resemblance to my friend's real house.

----------


## JussiKala

I am the same way as puffin. I remember the scenery well, yet not what the people looked like. Also, objects and sights are easy to remember for me.

----------


## Loaf

I also can remember scenes very well, to the extent I can recall extreme detail. Sometimes my actions can be a little sketchy or things will jump in my memory, and I often have trouble remembering things I read or remembering bulk conversation word for word (often I only remember a  few sentences or only know roughly what the conversation was about).

I'd say that the dream world is what we are most exposed to. Its what we see the most in dreams. Characters and actions come and go, but for the most part our dream world is always there for that dream; sometimes, lucid or not, we can have trouble getting out of locations. 

Its like in reality. You can remember where you went two days a go in detail, but if asked to accurately recall what you did action for action and transcribe your conversions, its like uhh.

----------

